# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  bóle stawów i mięsni bez powodu

## monyku

Dzień dobry, pierwszy raz korzystam z tego forum ale nie widzę dokłdnie takiego samego zapytania. 
Od około 4 lat (teraz mam 21lat) mam bóle, które pojawiają się z nikąd - najczęściej pojawiają się na wieczór ale nie zawsze, trwają od jednego do kilku dni. Są to bóle: nadgarstków, kostek w palcach dłoni, ostatnio też kolan - przy jakimkolwiek ruchu okropny ból który aż wykręca; oraz bóle rąk: od barków do łokci - okropny pulsujący ból. Nie jestem w stanie ruszać, chwycić czegokolwiek, aktualnie boli mnie nadgarstek leej ręki i ciężko jest pisać na klawiaturze. Około 3,5 roku temu byłam u lekarza rodzinnego który skierował mnie na badnia krwi - coś było nie tak, ale lekarz powiedział, że nic z tym nie da się zrobić i będę miała w przyszłości reumatyzm, a jak boli to mam brać leki przeciwbólowe. Byłam jednak i u reumatologa (wizyta na NFZ), który stwierdził że nie wie co mi jest i nic nie poradzi (jestem z dość małego miasta, nie ma tu jakiś dobrych specjalistów). Są tygodnie, nawet zdarza się że przez miesiąc nie boli mnie nic, a potem każdego dnia co innego. Nie wiem co to i nie wiem jak to leczyć. Od kogoś słyszałam, że zamiast do reumatologa powinnam iść do neurologa. Proszę o pomoc

----------


## bezradna

Witam mam podobny problem ze stawami z tym ze u mnie bóle i opuchlizna nasilają się z reguły wieczorami i wtedy kiedy przychodzi gwałtowna zmiana temperatury następnego dnia, czyli jakiś nagły mróz albo nagłe ocieplenie. Wiec właściwie co chwile doskwiera mi uciążliwy ból. W tygodniu na 7 dni czasem tylko w jeden dzień nic nie mam spuchnięte. Wszystko zaczęło się  rok temu. Najpierw puchły mi pojedyncze palce u rąk, czasem dwa jednocześnie przy czym lekko się wykrzywiały, były zaczerwienione i nie mogłam ich zgiąć, ale jak opuchlizna schodziła palce wracały do swego pierwotnego kształtu.  Zdarzało się że puchły mi kosteczki na ręce ( te które są widoczne przy zaciskaniu dłoni) więc jak zaciskałam rękę to była wręcz okrągła, można powiedzieć, że nie miałam szczupłej rączki tylko grubą "łapę" . Ale mijał dzień czasem dwa i opuchlizna schodziła. Z początku myślałam ze ten obrzęk jest wynikiem jakiegoś ukąszenia, ale raczej nie był. Gdy bolą mnie kolana wyczuwam opuchliznę z boku, nie wiem cóż tam za mięsień czy staw sie znajduje. Puchną mi nadgarstki, bolą i są zaczerwienione. Ale najgorzej jest gdy puchną mi stopy, twardnieje mi spód stopy ta taka "poduszeczka" boli okrutnie, więc jak jestem w domu to chodzę na piętach, żeby jakoś przetrwać, albo staram się nie przemieszczać. Zdarza się, że opuchlizna jest na zewnętrznej stronie stopy między palcami -największym i drugim, wtedy też jest mi ciężko chodzić. Często tez się zdarza ze występuje ból, a brak jest opuchlizny, na przykład w tej chwili tak mam, po środku dłoni od strony wewnętrznej czuje straszny ucisk i odrętwienie , takie zesztywnienie ciągnie sie do środkowego palca do samego jego opuszka. Nie ma mowy żebym zacisnęła dłoń bo czuje jakby mi coś tam w środku miało się rozerwać.  Chodziłam z tym po lekarzach morfologia krwi, mocz, tarczyca wszystko ok, nawet miałam rentgen dłoni i też wszystko dobrze wyszło, reumatolog kazał mi zrobić jakieś badania ANA2 wyszło ujemne czyli rozumiem, że to dobrze. W sumie to nie wiem czy to jest problem reumatologiczny może powinnam zwrócić się do innego specjalisty, ale nie wiem do którego. Lekarz rodzinny nie umiał mi pomóc, podejrzewał, ze te obrzęki mogą być objawem jakiegoś problemu immunologicznego, który ujawni się może za kilka lat? . Mam wielką nadzieje, że ktoś na tym forum mi coś poradzi bo już nie wiem co mam robić, męczę się z tym strasznie. A i nie wiem czy to ma jakieś znaczenie, ale jakieś z 10 lat temu ugryzł mnie kleszcz, nie było żadnego rumieńca więc zbagatelizowałam sprawę i nie poszłam do lekarza. Czy to mogą być jakieś konsekwencje tego skubańca? Albo jakiegoś innego pasożyta?

Pozdrawiam serdecznie i będę wdzięczna za jakąś odpowiedź.

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Nie wróży to nic dobrego dziewczęta.
Wędrujące bóle stawów czy mięśni kojarzę z trzema chorobami. Toczeń, borelioza i stwardnienie rozsiane.
Same upierdliwe rzeczy. W swoim gabinecie wykonuję scanowanie organizmu pod kątem bakterii, wirusów i grzybów.
Często w takich wypadkach wychodzą u ludzi bardzo rzadkie  pasożyty których ludzie się nigdy by się nie domyślili.
Tyle mogę podpowiedzieć. W razie pytań proszę pisać na nick
Zdrowia życzę

----------

